# northern indiana - LT Rich Snowrator



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

3 year old snowrator 175 hours has spreader and brine sprayer $8300 OBO 574-930-0728 Plymouth Indiana willing to ship


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that serial #1? I wish they kept the plastic salt hopper instead. Good luck with sale!


----------

